# Irish: Where there's a will, there's a way



## raoulb

Hello,

please, i need the translation of the proverb "where there's a will, there's a way". 

I have found so many different translations on the net, that i'm completely lost. 

Many thanks for your help

raoulb


----------



## Highland Thing

The Irish equivalent of this is "fonn a níos fiach", which roughly means that a desire (for something) will make you go hunting (for a way to get it).


----------



## raoulb

thank you.
in addition I would need two variations of the english "where there's a will, there's a way": "where there's a way, there's a goal" and "where there's a goal, there's a will". Could these variations work with "fonn a níos fiach"?


----------



## Tegs

Fonn a níos fiach just means where there's a will there's a way, nothing else. The English sentences you mention aren't proverbs so there is no existing corresponding Irish phrase - you would have to make something up, and it wouldn't sound like a proverb then.


----------



## raoulb

even if it doesn't sound like a proverb, is it possible to change only one or two words (as I did in english) to obtain the different meaning?
like: desire makes you go hunting. Hunting makes you know, what you hunt for. Knowing what you hunt for, makes you desire.


----------



## SteveD

How about "Necessity is the mother of invention"?


----------



## Highland Thing

SteveD said:


> How about "Necessity is the mother of invention"?



In Irish that's usually translated as 'múineann gá seift', which means something like 'need teaches a plan'.


----------



## raoulb

SteveD said:


> How about "Necessity is the mother of invention"?


isn't exactly the same. in another forum i got these translations, which i really like a lot:

_Áit a bhfuil toil tá bealach._ = Where there’s a will there’s a way.
_Áit a bhfuil bealach tá aidhm._ = Where there’s a way there’s a goal.
_Áit a bhfuil aidhm tá toil._ =Where there’s a goal there’s a will.

of which the first is to be found here: where - Translation to Irish Gaelic with audio pronunciation of translations for where by New English-Irish Dictionary

could you confirm these?


----------

